# Does the RAP line work? - Muskamoot Dirtbags



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

Well the dirtbags that make hunting Muskamoot so much fun were out again yesterday.

If you were driving a long tail in the back of Muskamoot - near the islands that separate little and big Muskamoot Bay - and you were shooting those divers from your boat...and you heard me yell at you...you're a F*#king dirtbag.



anyway....has anyone ever called the RAP line in our area and actually seen action from the DNR?


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Just curious...what did these guys do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Shooting at birds while under power. ?


> If you were driving a long tail in the back of Muskamoot - near the islands that separate little and big Muskamoot Bay - and you were shooting those divers from your boat.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

The guys that got busted for the redheads in standish was because of a RAP tip.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

What were your expectations when you made the call?


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

They are shooting my Ruddys.

My cottage is 1/4 mile from there.

They do it all the time. The Ruddys are in there by the hundreds.
I have called on them at least 3 times. I believe they are locals.

I go through the day after and pick up all the dead ones that didn't die right away. I know when it's going on because on a slow afternoon I will hear one shot reports where there shouldn't be any shooting.

At least know that all the dead birds aren't going to waste.
I did confront a boat load of teenagers about 6 years ago doing it.

One ticked off Waxico was enough to verbally beat down 3 teens back to the launch.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

> The Ruddys are in there by the hundreds.


You ain't kidding. Not Muskamoot(were innocent), but saw more yesterday than I ever have before.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

If you get a video of them I bet that'd go a long way.


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

I called the RAP line a couple weeks ago and the lady said that if the CO in the area could he would call me back. He called within 5 minutes, listened to the story, and told me that if he could get free from what he was currently doing he would go check the guys out. CO called me back about an hour after that for a status update and said he was going to check it out. I think it really depends on if there is a CO working that area at the time you call.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SnowJunkie said:


> I called the RAP line a couple weeks ago and the lady said that if the CO in the area could he would call me back. He called within 5 minutes, listened to the story, and told me that if he could get free from what he was currently doing he would go check the guys out. CO called me back about an hour after that for a status update and said he was going to check it out. I think it really depends on if there is a CO working that area at the time you call.


this is how it works. if they have the ability, they will be all over it. all comes down to ability, manpower, etc...they usually take them pretty seriously.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

I would call and find out. They are understaffed, then throw in dedicated Belle Isle patrols and they quickly begin to not be available or handling older complaints. You can call 911 too, they can handle fish and game calls as well


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Could be the same group or additional yahoos that were in the outlet from South Channel to little Muskamoot via the Venice cut. They were sitting in 1ft high brush, blazing away at buffalitos, shooting directly towards the cottages (and my pontoon). They had no decoys. I was moving a pontoon to the south channel and they did not even stop for a second while I tried to move past them. I pushed up some of the buffleheads and they kept shooting. Was not in the mood for a confrontation with yahoos, so I kept about my business. In addition, if they were a stupid as they appeared to be, I could insight vandalism on my place.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

bheary said:


> You can call 911 too, they can handle fish and game calls as well


I have a close friend and a distant relative that are county sheriff and a now retired state trooper. both individuals would rarely handle a game call. they would call the local c.o. and try to get them to handle it....or write down the info and send it to the co's desk. their complaint was that the co was almost always too busy and nothing was done. they both claimed that their boss did not want them dealing with game calls. the amount of paperwork that they would have to do vs what a co would have to do for the same infraction made it not worth their effort.......sort of like expecting a co to handle a speeding violation. 




_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## EshBallin (Nov 21, 2011)

DirtySteve said:


> I have a close friend and a distant relative that are county sheriff and a now retired state trooper. both individuals would rarely handle a game call. they would call the local c.o. and try to get them to handle it....or write down the info and send it to the co's desk. their complaint was that the co was almost always too busy and nothing was done. they both claimed that their boss did not want them dealing with game calls. *the amount of paperwork that they would have to do vs what a co would have to do for the same infraction made it not worth their effort*.......sort of like expecting a co to handle a speeding violation.


That's too bad to hear that it's too much work to follow up on a complaint.:gaga:


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Try to get some hull numbers! If they're willing to break the rules about shooting while under power, odds are good they're breaking others laws as well. Maybe a visit by CO to their home would get some results.


----------



## GP For Life (Nov 10, 2014)

Snuffy said:


> Could be the same group or additional yahoos that were in the outlet from South Channel to little Muskamoot via the Venice cut. They were sitting in 1ft high brush, blazing away at buffalitos, shooting directly towards the cottages (and my pontoon). They had no decoys. I was moving a pontoon to the south channel and they did not even stop for a second while I tried to move past them. I pushed up some of the buffleheads and they kept shooting. Was not in the mood for a confrontation with yahoos, so I kept about my business. In addition, if they were a stupid as they appeared to be, I could insight vandalism on my place.


Hey Snuffy, GP For Life here. I was out on the Moot around that time. The only thing I saw that was suspect was the usual poor breeding and pontoon boats. Do you think you could be more specific?

Thanks, and what color Camaro do you drive?

By the way, I think the word you were looking for is "incite".


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

GP For Life said:


> Hey Snuffy, GP For Life here. I was out on the Moot around that time. The only thing I saw that was suspect was the usual poor breeding and pontoon boats. Do you think you could be more specific?
> 
> Thanks, and what color Camaro do you drive?
> 
> By the way, I think the word you were looking for is "incite".


:lol:

Too embarrassed to post under your usual username? Oh wait let me guess, you're just a long-time lurker who was inspired to finally register and participate because of a post about your poor ethics.


----------



## GP For Life (Nov 10, 2014)

Duckman Racing said:


> :lol:
> 
> Too embarrassed to post under your usual username? Oh wait let me guess, you're just a long-time lurker who was inspired to finally register and participate because of a post about your poor ethics.



One of my hunting partners pointed this thread out and wondered if we might have seen the vessel in question. To which I responded, I don't know, it's hard to the difference between a pontoon boat and a pile of flotsam that Haitian refugees seem to favor, at over 200 yards. However, the behavior of the craft's operation would seem to suggest that it could have been. Hence, why I am asking for clarification. 

As to my ethics, good sir, I assure you I am cut of the finest cloth. If there's any question of them, I will demand satisfaction.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Are you the new owner of Riverside?


----------



## GP For Life (Nov 10, 2014)

I am afraid not.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh well just curious.

Anyway, I'll be nearby keeping an eye on things.
I wish I had our local CO's number.
I was checked so many times by Ron Pinson he deputized me, with instructions to call 24/7 if I saw or heard of anything he should know about.

The poachers know enforcement is stretched thin.
Mostly parking lot checks at the ramp.


----------



## GP For Life (Nov 10, 2014)

Deputized you? I want someone to deputize me. I could lay some justice down, preferably with a high rate of fire.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I would do it for free 3 days a week. Then I would know where everybody is shooting birds then hunt there the other 4 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## GP For Life (Nov 10, 2014)

Sadly, the economy needs me for at least five days a week. I am literally that important.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

It's a figure of speech, more like an unpaid snitch.

But eyes and ears in the field and out.


----------



## GP For Life (Nov 10, 2014)

Am I to infer something?


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like you are uncomfortable with your own actions, especially when identified publicly. Hunting must be pretty good for you when you are chasing bufflehead all the way into the farthest corner of the lake without decoys. My 12 year old son commented at the dock, those guys must be pretty desperate.





GP For Life said:


> Hey Snuffy, GP For Life here. I was out on the Moot around that time. The only thing I saw that was suspect was the usual poor breeding and pontoon boats. Do you think you could be more specific?
> 
> Thanks, and what color Camaro do you drive?
> 
> By the way, I think the word you were looking for is "incite".


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I think we got us a bona-fide troll in the midst....

You guys know the rules: DO NOT FEED


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

waxico said:


> I think we got us a bona-fide troll in the midst....
> 
> You guys know the rules: DO NOT FEED


Lol yup


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

SnowJunkie said:


> I called the RAP line a couple weeks ago and the lady said that if the CO in the area could he would call me back. He called within 5 minutes, listened to the story, and told me that if he could get free from what he was currently doing he would go check the guys out. CO called me back about an hour after that for a status update and said he was going to check it out. I think it really depends on if there is a CO working that area at the time you call.


 exactly what a lot don't understand. 
first we do not have enough CO's. 
they may not be in the area you need them.
and they may be in the middle of something , by the time they can get free,,, it's often too late.
but sometimes,,,,,sometimes they are close by, and free to run right over,,,,those are the times when it all comes together and the dirtbags get nailed.


----------



## Mason87 (Oct 29, 2011)

Believe you me, I know first hand the RAP line works, lol. I've probably talked to most of you on the phone at one time or another. There are a lot of things that factor into whether a complaint is handled in a timely manner. The only thing you can do to is help yourselves. Get as much information as possible. Get plates, mc numbers, look at the time, get vehicle descriptions, physical descriptions. All of this helps the officer because if they get the correct information they can make a warm visit to the subjects house. Most violators are not caught and ticketed on scene, but rather afterwards. If anyone has any questions on how the RAP line works, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for all you do Mr. LEO.
It's a thankless job, but lots of us sure appreciate it.
Signed,
A grateful citizen


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

waxico said:


> Thanks for all you do Mr. LEO.
> It's a thankless job, but lots of us sure appreciate it.
> Signed,
> A grateful citizen


I'll second that for sure


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

me three


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

SnowJunkie said:


> I called the RAP line a couple weeks ago and the lady said that if the CO in the area could he would call me back. He called within 5 minutes, listened to the story, and told me that if he could get free from what he was currently doing he would go check the guys out. CO called me back about an hour after that for a status update and said he was going to check it out. I think it really depends on if there is a CO working that area at the time you call.


I'd call that an excellent response.


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

Nostromo said:


> I'd call that an excellent response.


Ya, I'm sure that those results are far better than for most of the calls to the RAP line. Never hurts to try though.


----------

